#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  RecTank Software Needed!!

## milen_d

Hey Guys, i am working on designing a rectangular open top tank. I have done everything on paper but would really like to run my numbers by a software for confirmation. The only software i seem to find for rectangular tank design is RecTank but i cant download it since thePetroStreet website is down. Does anyone have a copy of this software they can send me or any other software/excel spreadsheet suggestions for rectangular tank design. Thanks!

See More: RecTank Software Needed!!

----------

